# D1 chuck question



## toolman (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey guys, as many of you know, I just bought a new lathe and it has a D1-4 spindle nose and came with no chuck. I ordered a 4-jaw chuck off of eBay until I can get my 6-jaw Cushman mounted, and it came with the pins separate from the chuck. My question is, what is the best method for clocking the pins so the cuts align properly? I've tried (briefly) swapping them from hole-to-hole, and I can get two of them to line up perfectly, but there's always one that's at least 1/2 turn shy of being where it needs to be. My instinct is to just shave the shoulder on the errant pin a few thou., but I don't want to screw anything up so I can't return it if it's jacked up somehow.


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 10, 2014)

toolman said:


> Hey guys, as many of you know, I just bought a new lathe and it has a D1-4 spindle nose and came with no chuck. I ordered a 4-jaw chuck off of eBay until I can get my 6-jaw Cushman mounted, and it came with the pins separate from the chuck. My question is, what is the best method for clocking the pins so the cuts align properly? I've tried (briefly) swapping them from hole-to-hole, and I can get two of them to line up perfectly, but there's always one that's at least 1/2 turn shy of being where it needs to be. My instinct is to just shave the shoulder on the errant pin a few thou., but I don't want to screw anything up so I can't return it if it's jacked up somehow.



It doesn't matter screw them in to the line put the lock screw in them mount the chuck. At this point check your locks to be sure they are in range if they are leave them, if not mark where the pin is. Take the chuck off and adjust the pin in if the lock went to far, out if it was not enough. The line is just a reference nothing more. At $25 for a set of pins I made my own for my last chuck.

Todd


----------



## toolman (Feb 10, 2014)

Walltoddj said:


> It doesn't matter screw them in to the line put the lock screw in them mount the chuck. At this point check your locks to be sure they are in range if they are leave them, if not mark where the pin is. Take the chuck off and adjust the pin in if the lock went to far, out if it was not enough. The line is just a reference nothing more. At $25 for a set of pins I made my own for my last chuck.
> 
> Todd



Thanks, I just found that. I thought the studs needed to bottom against the shoulder(instructions would've been nice!). Now if the weather will warm up a bit, I'm ready to start making some chips!


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 11, 2014)

toolman said:


> Thanks, I just found that. I thought the studs needed to bottom against the shoulder(instructions would've been nice!). Now if the weather will warm up a bit, I'm ready to start making some chips!




The studs should not bottom if they do they are made wrong. They are never tight because you need to adjust to get the proper locking with the cam locks in the spindle. Some are at the line, some are below or above the line it. If you get into a problem with it pm me and I will work with you to get them right my lathe is a D1-4 so I've have to adjust a few.  I like this type better then the screw on because it's so simple to use and the chuck is mounted solid.

Todd


----------



## toolman (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, I got the new chuck dialed in on the new lathe and started making some chips today! I started turning out a replacement handle for the carriage because mine is broken. Unfortunately, the only material that I had on hand is a piece of 3/4" sucker rod and I've never been able to get a good smooth finish on it, so I see a lot of sanding and polishing in my future. Pics will follow.


----------



## george wilson (Feb 18, 2014)

Is that sucker made of that stuff that is like "I can't get that sucker to look good"?


----------



## toolman (Feb 18, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Is that sucker made of that stuff that is like "I can't get that sucker to look good"?



I don't know what it's made of, but I've worn myself out trying to get a good finish on it. It will sand out and polish up pretty decent, but I have yet to get a smooth finish on it using HSS or carbide alone. It even drills weird-it feels like there are chunks of harder material embedded in it and you can feel/hear the bit crunching through it. The plus is that being as I live in oil country, it's cheap and plentiful. As a friend of mine used to say "I know she's ugly, but she's a cheap date!" :rofl:


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 18, 2014)

Likely some of that scaly stuff that has a hard outer surface and poor finish capablity.
Pierre


----------

